# need help with an ornary donkey



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my, please do NOT rope him & let him fight it till exausted. IMO, donkeys in general wont forget treatment like that & probably wont trust you in the future. I would sugest having the vet out a tranqulise (sp) him to get needed care done. If he's already 4 & not had much handeling, you've got a long, slow process to try & get him tamed. You can't rush donkeys. It has to be on thier terms. Try to make friends with him through food first, the work on getting him to like being petted & brushed.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Absolutley agree with Littrella.. First the way to a donkey's heart is food and they are very smart and it takes a while to earn their trust. We bought a 6 year old gelding donkey with no training. Although he was born here both parents were from the BLM program. It took 5 of us (4 men)to get him out of the trailer and into our paddock. The first time down to the pasture he took us on a ski trip. We taught him to take a halter by using carrots. It took a while but now he knows, Halter on and he gets a treat. Then we taught him to tie by putting two halters and ropes on and tying to the barn wall. He went crazy but each time he settled down and was quite he got a treat. Now he ties well although if long periods he will paw some. He still does not do very well with leading. We we told to lead train using one of our horses. Over time and treats he learned to enjoy brushing & fly spray. Then we started on picking up his feet. Fronts did not take long..Backs took a while. Start slow and break it down in tiny steps and give treats for letting you touch legs then work up to picking up feet and then hitting the hoofs
Would NEVER EVER hit him. Have heard stories that if they go in to a fear mode and feel they have to defend themselves that would be big trouble. At first he to would turn his butt but waving hands, growling and running him off from the heard gave him the message that it was not allowed
He loves the wormer but does not like shots, especially when given by a Vet. I think that is because when we first got him he had to have a coggins drawn and once he tried to pin the Vet to the wall he ended up being twitched. We have given him shots while giving treats but he still has to be twitched for the Vet to give rabies. Started slow with farrier after we were able to pick up his feet. Still working on that. 
Your donkey may be different but I think time and building trust will do the job. Meanwhile if he needs farrier or Vet work either have him sedated or have knowlegeable person use a lip twitch.


----------



## cmany (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advise...I really didn't think some of what we were told was a good idea. I was able to get a look at his hooves today, and yea they need to be done.

He does love his treats...and I had actually suggested the whole giving him treats as he lets us touch his legs...was thinking maybe cubing some apple (which he loves) into small cubes so that he is not getting too much...

He is horrible with over doing it on hay...he will nip the goats to get at it...bit one of the tips of their tails off on one of our does...

So far when he turns his butt to me, I say no and walk around to the other side and come up on his front...once we can get the halter on, he is fine...its just getting it on him that is the trick...

Going to head out and work with him a bit today...although he is a little excited as the people who have the pasture next door are running cows in there...and they keep coming to the fence...he doesn't like that too much and will sound off at them...then stand by the fence with his butt to them...

Thanks again

Christine


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I trim a lot of donkeys and calm persistence is the only way to deal with them - if you try to rough house him you will loose. I would suggest getting the vet to tranq him to get his feet done if they are in a bad state, then work on getting him socialised. They are very smart and have excellent self preservation so once they realise you are not going to hurt them and are not going to go away until the job is done they are pretty good about giving in gracefully.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Last summer I started working with the donkeys at my barn. Not only did I pretty much hitch them to the cart after 3+ years of not driving but I also taught one to stand on a pedestal and "smile" in 20 minutes. They are *SMART*, don't under estimate them! Forcing them to do something doesn't work. They are mini's and can *easily* drag people around like the are little more then paper weights. 

I'd get him in a smaller area and just go sit with him. When he comes toward you give him a treat. Eventually you approach him, give a treat, and walk away. Then approach, touch, treat, walk away. Then bring a rope, just rub it on him and treat him. Make sure he is comfortable with everything your doing with him. Make him WANT you there. That's the only way your going to "fix" his issues.


----------



## cmany (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone...great advise...

So far I have been going out in the field...with thin sliced carrots...and after fending off the goats...he and I spend time together..

I scratch and pet him...tell him he is a good boy and give him a treat...the first couple of times he went to nip when I went down his front leg...told him no...then led him to a new spot...he loves to follow the carrot bag...

Yesterday there was no nipping...instead when he doesn't like it...he just backs up...then makes for the carrots...so I lead him away to a new spot...

He follows...he gets a treat...

Today one of my girls helped out...she held the bag...I gave him a real good rub down...always praising him...was able to go down half way on his back legs and just above the hoof on the front...

So I decided to give a gentle grab and made it feel like I was going to lift...once he tried to nip...told him no..and no treat...started over again with the rub down the leg...treat...grab...no reaction...treat...

Did a few times...no more nipping...would only move his foot...but no aggressive reaction...

Overall...I think he did good...and is really starting to like the full body scratches and rub downs...

Does it sound like I am doing this right? It feels right...


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd say yes! Good job!  how has he been with haltering? 

Try to pair verbal cues with actions. When I say "come on, donks!" They come right to me and follow me. When you get to picking up/handing his feet say something like "give it" or "foot" or "pick it up". It give him fair warning for what your going to do instead of you surprising him. Also make sure he associates "good boy!" with that snack. It will sure come in handy when you want to praise him with no treat. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmany (May 22, 2013)

I haven't tried the halter again...only because I want to get him used to the scratching and rub downs...and yesterday was the first day that I enlisted the help of one of my daughters..

But I think that may be coming soon...

Today I was out there...we are getting massive irrigation (stupid neighbor never warns us...and just floods us out)...he came over to me...for scratches and pets...then he walked forward a little..

I thought at first he was showing me his butt...however..,.he moved a hind leg forward...and made to nip at an itch...so I started scratching it...and he really seemed to enjoy it...I stopped...he kept looking at me with his awkward body posture...so I scratched again...

Then he straightened himself out once I had satisfied that itch!!!

So I do really feel we are getting somewhere...

And great point associating command with the hooves...I actually did that with my dogs...so yes...will remember to do that with DeRay as well...

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like he is coming along really well! Great job


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

You know what you're doing wrong?

....Not supplying us with pictures!!!

It sounds like you're doing a great job! Donks are stubborn as, well, a donkey, but it sounds like you're doing all the right things for him and making fast progress!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in agreement about re-evaluting keeping this guy. Not only are you in the same danger as those coyotes, but any equine can spin around and kick you faster than I can write about it, and you would be in a world of hurt.
I have a friend who adopted a BLM mare and foal. It took her one full year to get this mare to let her enter the stall and look forward to it. Don't know if it will take you THIS long, but y_ou are looking at months of retraining._
*Please make sure your Vet realizes how dangerous this donkey is. * My Vet can do many things, but I wish that she would let me give her a primer on horses bc she's been bitten in the face and kicked in her shins. She was about to give up treating horses, but I told her to give them all up but mine bc she can do yearly shots, etc. with my 3 and I don't even need to be there for them to be calm and obedient.
Perhaps a dart gun with a sedative would work best. Don't count on Ace Promazene. The horse/donkey/mule needs to be perfectly calm for one hour, or the ingestable drug won't work. I owned an animal who couldn't be wormed without Ace, although he could be worked and ridden and trimmed without it.
I'm thinking that the previous owners never thought about training for medical treatments for this donkey and THAT is why he was sold.


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like you are making great progress, and in a short period of time! Apparently food and itchy spots are his weakness. Keep up the good work!


----------

